# mixing grass seeds "help"



## pceeman (Jan 24, 2011)

I have rented about ninty acres in north mississippi and had two cuttings of mostly weeds in 2010 since the hay ground has been in idle state for about five years except bush hogging 
My research leads me to a complete disk harrowing and reseeding and was wondering if anybody has ever mixed any type of Perennial grass with tifton 9 bahia grass 
maybe fescue or any type of clovers

alot of people have told me that bahia grass root system will choke out everything that is planted with it True or False


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Tift 9 is a perrennial grass and yes it will tend to over time choke other desirable grasses out.


----------



## pceeman (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks but i was wondering if i planted a mix of fescue with tifton 9 would this work or has anyone had any experience with such a mix that would provide winter and spring grasses when tifton 9 is dormant


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

pceeman said:


> thanks but i was wondering if i planted a mix of fescue with tifton 9 would this work or has anyone had any experience with such a mix that would provide winter and spring grasses when tifton 9 is dormant


I have a similar issue. 100 acres of old Bahia that I'm trying to make productive; lime and fertilizer and more lime and fertilizer. I'm thinking that the best winter forage over Bahia will be drilled rye. Ask your county agent


----------

